# .58 cal



## Little River (Oct 24, 2012)

Can you still buy muzzleloaders in .58 cal and if so what companies sell them? Thanks for any help, I'm looking for one to pack a punch for HOG hunting>.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 24, 2012)

Personally, I'd stick with a 50 as the supplies are WAY easier to find. And they will slap down a hog just fine in full bore or sabot.

While looking for stuff in 50 and 54, I've seen cabelas with a limited supply of 58 stuff. If you go down the less commercial direction, you may want to do your own balls / lead etc

Any way you go, do enjoy and have fun.

The person you really want to here from on this board is nicodemius. He will have some good info for ya.

Paging nic!


----------



## Little River (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks GA home, thats good to know about finding sabots for that caliber in the stores. I did'nt think about that.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 25, 2012)

I dunno if anyone makes sabots for a 58 at all. 

OOO MMP does but it is for a 45 cal projectile..


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry to op for tangent...

Tv, I may be wrong, and maybe you know...

Some of the sabots for 50/54 differ in inner diameter, right? Or am I mistaken?

A recent post said something about difficult to load. Got me thinking if they should be using 44cal instead of 45??? In the sabots they were pushing?

Sorry again op!!!

For sabots, I've heard rate of twist may make sabots a lesser choice depending on fast or slow. In a 58, even if you find them, they may not be so recommended. Same is true for the other calz from what I understand (I would gladly stand corrected).



tv_racin_fan said:


> I dunno if anyone makes sabots for a 58 at all.
> 
> OOO MMP does but it is for a 45 cal projectile..


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 25, 2012)

Little River said:


> Can you still buy muzzleloaders in .58 cal and if so what companies sell them? Thanks for any help, I'm looking for one to pack a punch for HOG hunting>.



Are you looking for a sidelock or an inline?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 25, 2012)

Georgia, you are correct sir, sabots are made for different sized projectiles. Which is why I mentioned that he may have the wrong sabot/projectiles in that thread.

I have to admit I have not even tried any sabotted projectiles, however I know that in order to get the best accuracy out of my firearms I need to match patch thickness with ball diameter.

http://www.harvestermuzzleloading.c...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3&vmcchk=1&Itemid=3

http://mmpsabots.com/


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 25, 2012)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Are you looking for a sidelock or an inline?



That's what I was going to ask. There's sooo many really cool traditional MLs to be had, I hate to see people automatically steer towards or default to some plastic semi disposable contraption. 

If you're looking for a traditional ML then there's TONS of choices in .58 and even bigger if you like. In percussion and flint. 

Most smoothbores will start at .62 and go up from there and are just as useable as a rifle out to probably 40 or 50yds.  There's a wide selection of Hawken style plains guns and early style rifles in and around .58 or larger that provide ample thump and accuracy much farther out than people think.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 25, 2012)

cva mountain rifle. Do an internet search for deer creek out of indiana, they have all the left over stock.


----------

